# [Resolved] Bad command or file name after sys c:



## GWHX3 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hello, 
I have read through the threads and found help for my initial problem, which was invalid system disk. 

I copied a boot disk for ME, from boot disk.com, checked the BIOS and was able to get as far as A:\>. 

When I typed in sys c: command I received "bad command or file name". I fear this means our hard drive is done, any suggestions.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

When you created this boot disk, did you run the setup file you downloaded? Or did you copy it directly to a floppy disk?

When you boot with it you should see an option to select "minimal boot" if it is a standard WinME type of boot disk. This option does not load CD-ROM drivers.

The setup file must be run which copies its files to a floppy you can then use to boot with. The floppy should be cleanly formatted first. Then after the bootable floppy is created you should write protect it using the little slide tab in one of the corners. 

Your problem system may have a boot sector virus which could be copied back to the floppy.

If you get a "bad command" for sys c: what happens when you enter:

fdisk /status

?


----------



## GWHX3 (Oct 21, 2003)

All this stuff happened after we installed a new CPU fan, so we went back to our old fan. First try and we were able to go into safe mode and able to do a system recovery to prior to the new fan installation. Then did a complete install with the CD ROM, OEM. Hopefully we haven't lost any data, but we do have have most backed up on ZIP disks.  Aparently the new fan didn't like it's new home.

Thanks for your help and advice. This site is great and I have found many questions answered here.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Strange one, but glad to hear it's resolved.


----------

